# GTX460 Driver For Snow Leopard?



## MikeTyson (Dec 5, 2010)

Basically I've gone through about 5 days of torment and pain to install Snow Leopard 10.6.4 on VirtualBox, and having finally done it (and installed a legal version of Office 2008 and iLife 2011) I can't even bloody open iMovie! It tells me some crap about a Quartz enabled graphics card to use it or something and apparently mine isn't

Okay so obviously GTX460 isn't a Mac compatible graphics card, but is there a way to work around this and get it enabled? I've read something about 'kexts' and supposedly there is some for my card so I need some help getting started if that's okay 

It's real important because I have a project that needs to be finished in iMovie and since my REAL mac broke this has to be done
Thanks


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 5, 2010)

MikeTyson said:


> Basically I've gone through about 5 days of torment and pain to install Snow Leopard 10.6.4 on VirtualBox, and having finally done it (and installed a legal version of Office 2008 and iLife 2011) I can't even bloody open iMovie! It tells me some crap about a Quartz enabled graphics card to use it or something and apparently mine isn't
> 
> Okay so obviously GTX460 isn't a Mac compatible graphics card, but is there a way to work around this and get it enabled? I've read something about 'kexts' and supposedly there is some for my card so I need some help getting started if that's okay
> 
> ...



There have been no successes in getting the GTX 460 to work on Snow Leopard.  The 465 (470 in disguise!), 470, and 480 all work, but not the 460.  

In otherwords, GF100 cards are supported, not GF104.  Sorry!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh you poor, poor SOB.


----------



## MikeTyson (Dec 5, 2010)

Fuckkkkkkkkkkkk :|

So maybe I don't need 'support' for my card, per se...

I just need to get a workaround for iMovie telling me it won't let me use my graphics card

when i nEEEEEED TOOOOOO!   

somebody help mahhh   

pweeeez ^_^


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 5, 2010)

MikeTyson said:


> Basically I've gone through about 5 days of torment and pain to install Snow Leopard 10.6.4 on VirtualBox, and having finally done it (and installed a legal version of Office 2008 and iLife 2011) I can't even bloody open iMovie! It tells me some crap about a Quartz enabled graphics card to use it or something and apparently mine isn't
> 
> Okay so obviously GTX460 isn't a Mac compatible graphics card, but is there a way to work around this and get it enabled? I've read something about 'kexts' and supposedly there is some for my card so I need some help getting started if that's okay
> 
> ...



why use imovie?

I only ask as i recall kreij posting about a professional grade editpr going freeware. I forgotten the name but pm him and ask?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 5, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> why use imovie?
> 
> I only ask as i recall kreij posting about a professional grade editpr going freeware. I forgotten the name but pm him and ask?



video editing in a virtual machine? ouch. most likely the work around you are using isnt enabled properly. but i cannot help you further.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 5, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> video editing in a virtual machine? ouch. most likely the work around you are using isnt enabled properly. but i cannot help you further.



kreij freeware thing seemed to be stand alone software.

BAM. Here you go


----------



## MikeTyson (Dec 5, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> video editing in a virtual machine? ouch. most likely the work around you are using isnt enabled properly. but i cannot help you further.



Well I mean watching videos on youtubve etc works fine so I guess it would be ok to try to edit videos

its only light editing, but the project is only in iMovie


----------



## MikeTyson (Dec 5, 2010)

http://tonymacx86.blogspot.com/2010/11/updated-nvidia-drivers-for-mac-os-x.html

this seems to be working for a fair amount of people with the GTX460... but im having trouble understanding how to do it

any help?


----------

